# Hackberry rod & gun 4.26.17



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

1 fish...2 fish...3 fish...LOTS A FISH!Â These HR&G guests caught some beauties yesterday with smiles to prove it!Â There's great fishin' here in these parts.Â If you haven't booked your next trip yet, WHAT AREÂ YOU WAITING FOR?Â Call us toll free 888.762.3391 and get in on the action. 
Click below to see what others have caught right here in Legendary Hackberry, Louisiana!
-Poohdreaux
http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------

